# finally got a video



## turne032 (Jul 30, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_gKcOVZTe0


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice clip.What river were you on?


----------



## turne032 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thats in the Beautiful Ozark Scenic Riverways in southern missouri. More specificaly the Current River. I encourage everyone to travel, fish, or just camp on the Current. Ive been to alot of places, but I have never seen anything more beautiful than that place.


----------



## BigRiver01 (Aug 3, 2010)

How fast do you get those boats going? Looks good and running nice and skinny!


----------



## fender66 (Aug 4, 2010)

Been on the Current and Jacks Fork a hundred times in a canoe..need to get my tin down there sometime this fall maybe.

Nice video too. Thanks for sharing.


----------

